

Can Jack White bring vinyl up to date? - sp332
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/6/5688354/can-jack-white-bring-vinyl-up-to-date

======
l33tbro
I always think of this classic Cross and Odenkirk bit when I see vinyl purist
articles:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCumH8LRo1A](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCumH8LRo1A)
(halfway in)

